# Kittens!!!!



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

This morning, Oscar was climbing all over us crying and calling, after getting very fed up my partner got up, to feed them, wispa did not come running.....
OH went over to the sofa and heard squeeking, we have one little kitten so far, black body, white legs and a white mark on its face. 
He is trying to suckle but appears wispa's milk is yet to come through, vet said give it 12 hours to give it a chance before hand rearing, and to give her an hour to start labour again before taking her in to get the rest out.
soooo excited.
and so in love, she is sooo proud, purring and was cuddling him earlier,


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Finally here for you, they are definitely worth the wait


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Hooray!

Don't be in too much of a hurry regarding the vet, the key is an hour of ACTIVE labour after the first kitten - you don't count the times she is just resting.

Liz


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

ah ok as they said update them every hour, but she is just sleeping cuddling him/her.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It is completely normal for there to be a gap of a couple of hours between kittens and this can even go up to 24 hours. I find that if labour for one is difficult, there is a long gap before labour starts for the next one. However it is also normal for them to come in pairs - two very close together, then a long gap, then another two. Go by Mum's behaviour - but if she hasn't produced them all by later this afternoon, think in terms of getting into the vet before they close as you don't want to pay emergency rates.

Liz


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Aw congratulations on the birth of your little one.. hope the others dont keep you (or Wispa) waiting too long and the vet isnt necessary xx


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

congratulations


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Yaaaaaay...at long last!!

Wispa looks like she's such a good Mummy,HAs she had any more yet??

Hope she doesn't need any vet intervention & that she can do it all by herself.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

About bloody time.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

the vets called us in, and said Harry was the only one, despite her being huge, 
well the said she had no more in her, and to check at home, which we have.
They did say they could feel some thing on the end of their finger when they gave her an internal, which made me cry as it seemed to cause her pain, but nothing from palpatating her uterus. 
they gave him a quick check up, and said we have a healthy little boy, and does a great ginuie pig impression. 
they said to give it 24 hours before hand rearing, if her milk still has not come down.
I am so proud of her, and little Harry.
she has not mastered how to pick him up yet, so licks and nudges him around :scared:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I guess Harry must be big then, but then you probably won't know unless you weigh him.

Anyway, glad it's all looking good.

Liz


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Harrys a lovely name for him,I'm suprised she's only had one with you saying how big she was,at least it won't be too stressfull for her with only one mouth to feed.

Let us know how mummy & baby Harry are doing.


----------



## Rescuemogs (Apr 18, 2012)

My 2 looked huge to and only had 3 or two lol ! 
Most mummy cats don't actually pick up there kittens unless there's a reason for them to move them around if they feel in danger ect. 
Congratulations on Harry


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

She is a fantastic mommy I am so proud! We bought formular bottles and strings today but her milk came through tonight so he had two from us bit we kept latching him on and it worked , they are asleep now cuddling each other 
I am so do proud of her !! She finally picked him up as he sw actors the room and she took him back I her chair she loves


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww congrats - cant wait to see pics of little Harry and the very proud Wispa 
Are you going to keep him?


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

I put up a photo yesterday, did it not work? I can't get on this site on my laptop it says error 403 bad gateway or some thing.

And I think we will keep him, it all depends on how she is with him after he is weaned, if whe gets mad and nasty with him then it's kinder to regime, but if she carries on living him like this he will stay! 

She kept comming to my room crying last night with out him and leading me back to him, so I lay her down , got him to latch on, sneaked out and pulled th door to so she could not leave him, 
The this morning she was back and he was squeaking away and she tore out my too back to him . 
Currently giving him a good clean. 
Bless him he weed on the vet yesterday was tiny wee but made me laugh,


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

my gorgeous harry one day old :lol:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

He's sweet!

Liz


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

All kittens and most cats are sweet!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Dont know how I missed the one you put up yesterday :blush:

Still, I got to look at 2 now - he is gorgeous


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome to the world Harry  Well done Whispa :thumbsup:


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

Her one and only baby!! 
Slightly worried about her lack of eating so have had to give her mill too, but she is doing well , cook her some chicken tomorrow that never fails!!!


----------

